# Anyone Taking Screenwriting Courses at UCLA?



## maxbjork

Hello! My name is Max Bjork and I created a screenwriting challenge that a few UCLA screenwriting instructors are judging (Donald H. Hewitt & Diane Drake).
The screenwriting challenge is called Screenwriting Battle. https://www.screenwritingbattle.com

Although I never went to UCLA, a few of the instructors were kind enough to offer to be judges.

It's a competition where you have 4 days to write (up to) 10 pages with your given prompts. All participants are also judges! So you write your own script, as well as judge other scripts in different genres than your own. The top script from each of the four genres wins cash and the top 8 screenplays are judged by four industry professional screenwriters including Diane Drake (WHAT WOMEN WANT, starring Mel Gibson and Helen Hunt, and ONLY YOU, starring Robert Downey Jr.) and Glenn Gers (FRACTURED starring Anthony Hopkins and Ryan Gosling).
Only $20 USD (including tax) to join. The next competition starts in a few days! Nov 4th @ 11:59PM EST. Learn more and sign up here: https://www.screenwritingbattle.com

Hope to see you in the competition! Please ask any questions either here or email me at admin@screenwritingbattle.com

Cheers! Thanks for reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Happy writing and good luck with Film School!


----------

